# What are your experiences with vitamin B6?



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

What are your experiences with vitamin B6? I've been "chipping" at the tablet for at least six months. Small doses seem to be all i need. It has helped me reduce stress coming off Prozac. I literally felt the difference. I also use a bit of B-Complex. 

Slightly off-topic, I & some others believe there was a conspiracy that tryptophan was purposely given a bad rep & removed from the market so Prozac would have even less competition.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I take B-Complex as well and has helped a little.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

I take a B-complex and it's been amazing for reducing stress  What made you decide to come off Prozac? I've honestly had such good luck with B vitamins that I was thinking of coming off Lexapro...


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I [email protected] I came off Prozac cos i researched natural alternatives like vitamin B6 & felt confident enough to come off. Also i didn't wanna be on meds for the rest of my life, even though that is what i accepted years ago. I'm so grateful to have come off it. I was on Lexapro for a bit. You should really give it a shot at coming off. The pharmaceutical industry is all about money. They have unnecessary diagnosis'... there's even one if your bad at math (not kidding)... i forget what the term is in the DSM

PS. Depression is something natural that we have to heal ourselves (read that in one of my books). If anything meds should only be for short-term use


----------

